# SAVE a Fortune at Costco & Walmart



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

The following works in the USA, I haven't yet tested it yet in Canada:


WALMART:
Look for the shelf prices that end in 1 cent. Example: $19.31
That means that this particular product has been reduced, but not advertised. Apparently WALMART doesn't charge 1 penny on their pricing of any other products. Just wander the isles looking at the price tags, until you find one with the 1 cent ending. Then looksat the product to see if it is something you want. This can save you lots of money and you can get lots of products you're wanting. 

COSTCO:
Look for shelf prices ending in 97 cents. Example $19.97
This type of pricing for Costco means they are selling for less than cost.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This sounds like one of those urban legends so I was skeptical and looked it up online; in fact it seems to be true, at least in the U.S.


----------



## steve_jay33 (Aug 29, 2009)

If it is true, that is neat


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

*Costco*

This is true for Costco but I'm not certain of Walmart. I've picked up many great deals on clearance items at Costco ending in .97.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know about Costco and Walmart, but I would advise anyone that a better strategy would be to pay attention to actual prices and ignore sale ads or other indicators. Use a note pad if necessary!

My local Superstore uses two colors for shelf price tags: white for regular price and yellow for "sale price". In fact, the color of the tag has is no indicator of whether or not you're getting a deal. I've seen the yellow tags used when products were selling for anywhere from 50% - 175% of their regular price. I've also seen the white tags used for products up to 50% off. If anything, look for prices ending with .00 or .50, but this is no guarantee.

Add flyers are also not great indicators of a deal. My local Safeway regularly advertises "Extreme Savings!" prices that are still 10-20% higher than regular prices at Superstore/Walmart etc.

And one more: Back to Superstore. My local store has markedly different prices for produce on weekdays than it does on weekends. Some recent examples:

Broccoli bunches, $1.69 (Saturday); $0.98 (Tuesday)
Oranges, $0.98/pound (Saturday); $0.69/pound (Tuesday)
Grapes, $1.98/pound (Saturday); $1.69/pound (Tuesday)

This does not coincide with the sales period of their flyers, and it also isn't because the produce is old. If you want a deal on the "old" produce. Your best bet is to go looking on Sunday after 5 pm, Monday morning or Monday evening after 8 pm.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Also, it goes without saying that one should not buy something that's a great deal simply because it's a great deal. In fact, Costco and Walmart depend on people to think this way, and thus spend money that they wouldn't have otherwise.

I've never shopped at either of these places, but wherever I do shop, I go with a list and I don't pick up something I don't need simply because it's a bargain and I might use it someday. 

My father used to buy canned goods when he saw them on sale for 50 percent off, and kept them in the basement. He spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on them, but never used them. They were still there in the basement when he died, about 600 cans of stuff, a total waste of money.


----------



## Racer (Feb 3, 2010)

brad said:


> My father used to buy canned goods when he saw them on sale for 50 percent off, and kept them in the basement. He spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on them, but never used them. They were still there in the basement when he died, about 600 cans of stuff, a total waste of money.


Ah but the psychotic side of me fantasizes about having a treasure trove of canned goods, in the event of an economic apocalypse... I keep it under control most of the time, until I see a movie like _I am Legend_, and I want to fill the grocery cart with cans of everything...


----------



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

brad said:


> Also, it goes without saying that one should not buy something that's a great deal simply because it's a great deal. In fact, Costco and Walmart depend on people to think this way, and thus spend money that they wouldn't have otherwise.
> 
> I've never shopped at either of these places, but wherever I do shop, I go with a list and I don't pick up something I don't need simply because it's a bargain and I might use it someday.
> 
> My father used to buy canned goods when he saw them on sale for 50 percent off, and kept them in the basement. He spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on them, but never used them. They were still there in the basement when he died, about 600 cans of stuff, a total waste of money.


I didn't realize there was that many 'inept' people out there.


----------



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

Racer said:


> Ah but the psychotic side of me fantasizes about having a treasure trove of canned goods, in the event of an economic apocalypse... I keep it under control most of the time, until I see a movie like _I am Legend_, and I want to fill the grocery cart with cans of everything...


Sounds more like a 'Mormon' thing.


----------



## chrisrich (Dec 17, 2009)

Compare before you buy anyways.. Something like this smacks of a bait-n-switch as soon as it becomes well known they will use it to trick people.

Never hurts to know the best prices. I was just explaining to some folks complaining about insurance rates that it's a competitive market, go get the best prices and force your provider to match. If they don't match prices then you go to the lowest price.

Also glad someone posted that cheap prices aren't the best reason to make a purchase. I have friends that buy crap just because it's cheap and then they are giving it away later when they realize nobody wants/needs that crap.

So silly!


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

chrisR, thank you for that find and sharing it!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

somewhat unbelievably, Justin Trudeau's glamourous wife sophie grégoire once worked as a personal shopper at haut-de-ligne holt renfrew.

what has this got to do with the price of chicken ?

here's what. A small greek supermarket in downtown montreal offers ultra-healthy mediterranean food products. Wide array of ultra-fresh fruits & vegetables. Patriarch of the owning family personally shops for these at 4 am every morning in the marché centrale. Hi quality & huge selection of fresh fish, meat, cheeses, yoghurts. Every imaginable variety of beans, rice & grains. Olive oils, vinegars.

prices are the lowest in montreal. Much lower than costco. Apparently because the tiny family-owned chain has no middlemen.

here's the sophie grégoire aspect. There's a luscious weekly online flyer. You can phone or email your grocery list. Orders are shopped by a group of unbelievably polite & charming young women equipped with cell phones. They'll phone you to discuss details of your order, if you like. Example: hello, we don't seem to have any whole canned tomatoes on the shelf at this moment, would you accept diced ? The greek owners teach the personal shoppers to pick the best & the freshest produce, rather than to ship anything bruised or dated, although the latter is what one might expect. The bottom line is that these girls shop better for you than your own daughter ever could or would, and probably better than you could yourself. The time saving is incredible. Groceries arrive a mere couple of hours after order placement. Even the drivers are pleasant.

the charge for this elegant personal shopping service, à la sophie-grégoire-at-holt-renfrew ? So far, nada. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

humble_pie, my mind is even more determined now into talking my husband into moving to Montreal. Oh la la!


----------



## celishave (May 8, 2010)

Used to have a Costco card, but as a single guy I was freezing alot of stuff and forgetting about it or using it later and stuff doesn't taste as good after being frozen. Anyways, I now do my big monthly purchases at Superstore - it is so much cheaper than everywhere else even compared to sale prices at the other places. I've noticed that Safeway now is promoting new "everyday low prices" on alot of stuff but it is still more expensive than anywhere else. What would be handy is if there was a place online comparing a basket of goods at each of the major grocery stores by city. I'm sure there is something like this online.......


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Wal-Mart is aggressively cutting prices to compete with other retailers and to get more folks in their stores

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2010/05/29/14185576.html

Not sure if this is only for the stores in the States or across the board (I would think so)

On a related note, does anyone know why Wal-Mart closed Sam's Club stores in Canada? Tough competition from Costco? or the Recession? 

I have never been to one (no Sam's Club in Ottawa AFAIK) and while I do have a Costco membership, I wouldn't mind checking out what they have. Perhaps next time I am in the States, I will be visiting a Sam's Club AND a Cosco and see what products they carry down there that we don't typically get here.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

canabiz said:


> On a related note, does anyone know why Wal-Mart closed Sam's Club stores in Canada? Tough competition from Costco? or the Recession?


I have been to both Costco and Sam's club while living in the US and I found Sam's club to be quite inferior to Costco.
For the same price or a little more, why wouldn't someone just get Costco instead of Sam's.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> I have been to both Costco and Sam's club while living in the US and I found *Sam's club to be quite inferior to Costco*.
> For the same price or a little more, why wouldn't someone just get Costco instead of Sam's.


When you meant *inferior*, do you mean Sam's Club does not have competitive prices like Costco or it does not carry as many products or service level is not the same? or maybe a combination of everything?

Like i said, i have never been to one so I will reserve my judgment. Some more competition is certainly always welcome although I don't know if Wal-Mart will consider doing this again i.e. Sam's Club presence in Canada. I know some Wal-Mart stores are expanding to become SuperCentres.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

canabiz said:


> When you meant *inferior*, do you mean Sam's Club does not have competitive prices like Costco or it does not carry as many products or service level is not the same? or maybe a combination of everything?


Combination of many things....variety, quality, service.
Price was perhaps competitive.
In general, I am not a fan of membership based grocery stores but if I had to pick, I'd do Costco rather than Sam's.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

My wife goes in to down grade or cancel her costco card and keeps getting 3 months added. Think this has been going for close to year.


----------



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

brad said:


> My father used to buy canned goods when he saw them on sale for 50 percent off, and kept them in the basement. He spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars on them, but never used them. They were still there in the basement when he died, about 600 cans of stuff, a total waste of money.


I've seen this kind of crazy before as well.Except I don't think it means crazy, nor is it a waste of money. I think it just means he lived through the depression.

There's a different perspective when you've been hungry and without food, nor any money to buy some...and had that happen numerous times over the course of years. I suspect if you've been through that and all of a sudden have excess money and food, then salting away lots of food doesn't make you crazy - it makes you a smart planner. 

I don't do it myself . But I like the idea of insurance, which is what that is.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oldroe said:


> My wife goes in to down grade or cancel her costco card and keeps getting 3 months added. Think this has been going for close to year.


3 months added for free? Or three months and your wife pays for those months?


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

You actually don't need to pay for a Costco membership at all. If you know someone who has a membership and they are willing to purchase Costco gift cards for you, you can shop at Costco without a membership if you are using gift cards. 

(I purchase Costco gift cards for my sister at Christmas - she doesn't have a membership - this scheme has worked for us as recently as Christmas 2009, but you may want to check and make sure Costco hasn't changed their policy before you go out and purchase a bunch of cards) 

This can also be a good way to budget your spending at Costco to the amount you spend on gift cards. 

Another benefit to using gift cards is that when you purchase them on-line via costco.ca you can pay by visa/mastercard - so if you collect points/miles from either visa/mastercard you can earn those points/miles and still shop at Costco.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Bumping up an older thread as we have been shopping more and more at Costco and Walmart lately. Food prices have certainly been going up, across the board and as owners of a new home, we have been throwing many house-warming parties/get2gethers and there is no better way to feed a big crowd than to shop at Costco.

For smaller portions, I find Walmart price extremely competitive. I have been fighting a pretty nasty summer cold and was looking for some NeoCitran (sp?) tea, Shoppers has them for $11.99, Loblaws for $7.99 and Walmart? $7.67. I don't recall seeing that at Costco but if they do carry it, I wouldn't mind grabbing a box as you never know when you will need it


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Neocitran is just tylenol and lemon, no?


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Neocitran is just tylenol and lemon, no?


Possibly. I do know it has been working for me and I usually grab a few at Shoppers when it goes on sale. Great for trips as well.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to buy everything at Costco. Wha I did learn when I decided to be really frugal is just like everywhere else you have to know your prices and shop around.

Costco definately has some of the best quality and stands behind the products. I find if I am looking for something and it's not on sale anywhere Costco is the best. However i Find that Superstore is pretty comparable but the qualit is not as good for perishables.

Produce can definately be found cheaper on sale.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

We get several times the membership fee back every year. We shop at Costco in Arizona using the same card and get credit for our purchases there as well. Incidently, Costco sells liquor, wine and beer in their Arizona stores. The prices are superb: I have bought Cliquot champagne at $36, La Crema Chard at $14! I wish I had some of their stock.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I always wondered why people shop at Shoppers. They neocitran example is typical. They are often 50% higher than other competitors. You can easily spend $10-$20 more than you have to vs buying your personal care items at the grocery store. It's outrageous.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

andrewf said:


> *I always wondered why people shop at Shoppers.* They neocitran example is typical. They are often 50% higher than other competitors. You can easily spend $10-$20 more than you have to vs buying your personal care items at the grocery store. It's outrageous.


I could give 2 reasons:

1. Optimum points. I am not an Optimum junkie but I understand if you play it right e.g. shop on days with big promo, you can get good returns.

2. Selections. Shoppers carries quite a few items/brands that are simply not available anywhere else. I was looking for some Eucalyptus oil to treat my cold and I practically went all over town (Loblaws, Walmart, Zellers, Metro) and could not find one and grudgingly paid $6.99 for a tiny bottle which has helped tremendously so take your pick: saving $6.99 or getting over a cold?

I also use an after-shave balm that I have only found at Shoppers (search all over town and on-line as well). I have sensitive skin and again for $9.99/bottle that lasts me a few months or so (I don't grow a lot of facial hairs to begin with), it's a no-brainer, andrew.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Optimum points: aren't you paying for them through the markup?

I can see odd things you want quickly, such as eucalyptus oil. I imagine health food stores would carry it, though. But for the majority of things you might buy: antiperspirant, toothpaste, toothbrushes, shampoo, shaving, etc. the markup is significant and unnecessary. Plus it is another store to stop at, versus a minute or two detour when you're shopping for food.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Optimum points: aren't you paying for them through the markup?
> 
> I can see odd things you want quickly, such as eucalyptus oil. I imagine health food stores would carry it, though. But for the majority of things you might buy: antiperspirant, toothpaste, toothbrushes, shampoo, shaving, etc. the markup is significant and unnecessary. Plus it is another store to stop at, versus a minute or two detour when you're shopping for food.


andrew, I am not an expert on Optimum points so I will defer that to those who actively collect and redeem them to answer your question.

Health food stores will certainly carry eucalyptus oil. The question is how much they charge and they are generally located in shopping malls/trendy areas and not so much out in the 'burbs where I live. This is very much a *niche* product and I doubt it is going to be any cheaper at the health food stores.

Shoppers typically has a very competitive price for milk and eggs and the oddballs like watch batteries (unless you want to buy on eBay from Hong Kong and wait minimum of 3 weeks for it to arrive). I do agree with you about the high markups on personal hygiene stuff though and what I normally do is look at the flyers and pick up items on sale (after comparing with major competitors of course). There are a few Shoppers within driving and walking distance from my work/office so it's actually pretty convenient for me to visit them.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Large discount retailers like Wal-Mart and Real Canadian Superstore carry eucalyptus oil, tea tree oil, and many other kinds of fancy voodoo oils, etc.
The only difference could perhaps be the variety of selection.

Watch batteries would be cheapest at Wal-Mart or Canadian Tire as well.

I see no reason to shop at Shoppers, in fact, I can't even remember when I went in there last.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> *Large discount retailers like Wal-Mart and Real Canadian Superstore carry eucalyptus oil *, tea tree oil, and many other kinds of fancy voodoo oils, etc.
> The only difference could perhaps be the variety of selection.
> 
> Watch batteries would be cheapest at Wal-Mart or Canadian Tire as well.
> ...


Harold, this has definitely not been my experience and could vary by regions

I asked clerks and even pharmacist techs at a local Wal-Mart and Superstore in Ottawa if they have eucalyptus oil and if so can they help me find it and the answer in both cases were No. 

I asked them if they might have carried that in the past and is now simply out of stock and the answer is typical generic bullcrap e.g. Not too sure.

I had no choice but to pick up a bottle at a nearby Shoppers as I was not about to drive again to save a few bucks.

Like they said, YMMV.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I always wondered why people shop at Shoppers. They neocitran example is typical. They are often 50% higher than other competitors. You can easily spend $10-$20 more than you have to vs buying your personal care items at the grocery store. It's outrageous.


I imagine part of it is convenience. If I want one or two items and a Shoppers is more convenient than a grocery store - I'll do Shoppers without hesitation.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

canabiz said:


> Harold, this has definitely not been my experience and could vary by regions
> I asked clerks and even pharmacist techs at a local Wal-Mart and Superstore in Ottawa if they have eucalyptus oil and if so can they help me find it and the answer in both cases were No.


Those kinds of speciality items are usually in the health food/natural section or near the pharmacy.
A our local Wal-Mart, eucalyptus oil is near the pharmacy.
Probably varies by region, as you suggest.
Could also be size of the store i.e. a smaller Wal-Mart vs. a full size Supercenter.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

walmart + costco is all you need... I used to shop at metro and same thing costs more there, not sure why metros stock is doing so good...


----------



## kork (Jun 9, 2012)

A few years back when I worked for Staples, anything ending in .97 was clearance as well.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

wealthyboomer said:


> The following works in the USA, I haven't yet tested it yet in Canada:
> 
> 
> WALMART:
> ...


Many retailers use the last cent as an internal code. Some sales will be for things like "10% off everything (excludes items ending in .98)"
It's a standard practice.

I do have a question though, how does this save me any money? Assuming they're selling a loss leader, what's the big deal. If I need it, I would have looked for the best price and ended up here. If I didn't need it, knowing this and buying it means I am spending money I wouldn't have otherwise spent?

the way to save a fortune at Costco & walmart (and everywhere else) is buy what you need now, or will use in a reasonable amount of time, and don't buy stuff you don't need just because it's a "good deal".


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to work at Costco and .97 is below cost
.98 is at cost (although you RARELY see this)
If it's a floor model/last one, you can talk to a manager and get a minimum 10% off as well

Most .97 items don't last more than a day at costco, thats why you buy them now, if you plan on needing / using them
and if your city is terrible like mine (winnipeg), if you buy a furniture piece at 299.97, you can actually go on kijiji and sell it easily for 500 bucks (a 165 dollar profit)

Costco doesn't have limits either


*Edit, Costco also does not jack up any of their prices for more than 14% of the valued item
I believe the average is around 8-12%
So when you want to buy a diamond ring, you can pay for a 14% mark up at costco
or 200% mark up at the jeweler store down the street


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I do have a question though, how does this save me any money? Assuming they're selling a loss leader, what's the big deal. If I need it, I would have looked for the best price and ended up here. If I didn't need it, knowing this and buying it means I am spending money I wouldn't have otherwise spent?
> 
> the way to save a fortune at Costco & walmart (and everywhere else) is buy what you need now, or will use in a reasonable amount of time, and don't buy stuff you don't need just because it's a "good deal".



Well, I am total bargain shopper and look for these types of deals all the time. I will usually by things that I need, or know that I will need in the future. I also do this for gifts, where I know I can use it as a gift for someone. My family and kids gets invited to a lot of parties and events. For kids toys and clothing I will look for the really good deals, and may buy them even if not needed. Just picked up a whole bunch of summer clothes on clearance in the US for next year for the kids. They were .97 each and no tax. Anything that I bought too much of or the girls don't like, will either get gifted, or donated to those in need. 

Same thing with toys and other great deals. I just bought some great board games for $5 each. They are generic, and good for those birthday invites that came at last minute or for some reason I didn't know about. I bought some really nice and expensive gourmet food items for 75% off. I will use them to make host baskets for under $20 each worth over $70. I bought all these items not knowing exactly what I would use them for. However, after I left the US, I got two party invites for next week as soon as I get home. Instead of rushing out at night to buy a gift at regular price, I already have the item. 

For me , I have saved money and time. There are times that I do buy too much, and no longer have the need. For example I was buying a lot of baby stuff when my kids where still babies and all my friends were having babies. At the end, I kept a couple of presents just in case, and then I donated them to. Hearties and fund raisers. I still saved a lot more than if I bought when I needed. 

It has taken me along time to be the right quantities and items, and system going, but after years of practice I can usually plan for a few years in advance.


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

SheaButters, I don't know what you mean when you say that Winnipeg is terrible. I live there too and am reluctant to move elsewhere. I've gotten lots of great deals at Costco when they've been on clearance. They are the first items I look for when going up and down the isles.

Maltese


----------

